# Charles Daly semi-auto guns?



## Hass20 (Jul 13, 2009)

Howdy folks! I'd like to ask you all for your opinions on any of the Charles Daly semi-auto shotguns? Might buy one, but i'd like to get some views on them if anyone has one. :beer:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

When I was shopping for my new shotgun, I asked the clerk's at Gander Mountain, Cabelas and a local Gun shop for thier opinoins on the Charles Daly Guns, all 3 laughed and walked away. I was looking for a cheaper shotgun, and they all told me not too buy one, I would regret it. Save a little longer and get a better quality gun, it will be to your advantage


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

yep i got the same thing i wanted a semiauto 3.5 shotgun and i was lookin at one the sales man and another sales person looked at me and said i was to young and shoot way too much and i would shoot the gun out so i ended up with a 1187 supermag

:sniper: 
good luck :beer:


----------



## Hass20 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey thanks! I dont plan on buying a semi-auto until this fall, but once i figure out which one im goin after it will decide how much i put away. Ive got a bit of an itch for a Franchi, anybody got any opinions on those? :beer:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I got almost the same reaction with them. Stick to a commonly known brand, Remington, Winchester, Browning, Berreta, Bennelli, maybe a Mossberg

I bought a win. X-3, and a Browning Silver, both 3", AWESOME. I know also expensive, but worth every penny


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

> "I asked the clerk's at Gander Mountain"


Thats a laffable statement to say the least like they really know some thing about guns.
Is like the Lowes ads saying they have plant experts working in the garden area.
Most don't know chit from shoe polish.

 Al


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

For the most part the CD semi in 20 ga and 12 ga 3" guns have been solid performers working well with very few issues. But just like Remington's when you move up to the 3.5" they start having issues and problems.

I bought a 20 ga for my daughter a few years back and it has worked flawlessly for waterfowl and doves. I shoot it as well using it on clays etc...

But if your heart is set on a 3.5" then I would look at Browning or Win used or a SBE whichever one fits you the best.


----------



## Locked_N_Loaded (Jan 27, 2009)

Hunted with a buddy that had one and it was worthless. Jammed on every second shell. Tried cleaning it spotless and it did nothing. Just a cheap gun. There pumps are ok though. I would say a nice cheap Semi is the Stoeger model 2000. I have one and have beat the crap out of it and it just keeps on firing. Just my 2 cents

Tony


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Just curious, since Wal*Mart doesn't seem to sell guns any more, where would you even find a Charles Daley?


----------

